# Money vs. love!



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Just signed on to do 4 gigs for the Spinal cord Injury Project faculty meetings at Rutgers. Means entering into the state accounting system - yick! Felt like I spent my 'profit' time filling out the state vendor forms! 

And, i decided to give them slam-bang lunches for their money, as a heart-project, because SCI research is so near and dear to my heart! Just did the first one today; it's amazing to hear all these Ph.D types shake their heads at something simple and say 'how do you do that?'! I just smiled and said they work their magic in the labs, and I work mine in the kitchen!!!!


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

You go girl!!  Don't you find it to be much more fun and satisfying to be doing something you love for a cause you love?

Jodi

PS.

What did you make them?? :lips: Im kinda hungry and even a description would be filling right now. :lol:


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Most of the time being an "official" vendor only means you get paid later. Of course there are ways around this. Hope it works out for you.

Kuan


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Yeah, Kuan, I know about the 'you'll get your check in two weeks'! 

Shawty, the menu was a no brainer; grilled lemon-rosemary-garlic chicken with a lemon/roasted garlic aioli; croissants (homemade, thank you very much!); baby potato salad with sour cream and fresh mixed herb dressing; yellow and red pear tomato salad with basil oil; and my very own killer brownies! 

And yes, I did find it immensely satisfying! I told them I was feeding them brain food so they could all go back to their labs and find the cure for spinal cord injury!


----------



## catciao (Jan 23, 2002)

Did you say "Killer Brownies"????? Care to share the recipes on the Recipe Exchange? I need some killer brownies. Pleeeeeeeease:bounce:


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Okee-Dokey!


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

We hosted a fundraiser last night for a local group called the Family Services Alliance. I let them use my space, and provided them with the appetizers at my cost. They had a good turn out and I think their event went well. It was a wash for me. 
BUT... The event was heavily advertised. They had several local TV interviews, countless radio and TV community event blurbs, and some nice write-ups in the local paper. And our business was mentioned every time.....It goes to show you. You can't buy what you have to give away to get.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

"You can't buy what you have to give away to get". So true, Peach! I already have 3 more gigs from the profs who were at the luncheon!


----------

